# Los maitines inaugurales te me devolvieron



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber la traducción al alemán:
_Los maitines inaugurales te me devolvieron._

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## flljob

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber la traducción al alemán:
> _Los maitines inaugurales te me devolvieron._
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


 
Tu oración me suena rara. ¿No es _Los maitines inaugurales te devolvieron a mí_?


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Quisiera saber la traducción al alemán:
> _Los maitines inaugurales te me devolvieron._
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!





> 935. Por regla general se evitan combinaciones binarias de casos
> complementarios en esta clase. Son, sin embargo, de bastante uso
> _te me_ y _te nos_, en que se toma por acusativo el caso reflejo: cuando
> ninguno de los dos lo es, sólo por el contexto se determina cuál
> es el acusativo: y así en _ríndetenos_, _te_ es acusativo reflejo y _nos_
> dativo, pero en _te me recomendaron_, cualquiera de los dos pudiera
> ser acusativo o dativo, según el contexto: «_Te me_ vendes por dis-
> creto», leemos en la tragicomedia de Celestina (_te_ acusativo reflejo,
> _me_ dativo); y con igual propiedad hubiera podido decirse: «_Te me_
> vendo por discreto» (_me_ acusativo reflejo, _te_ dativo). «_Te me_ dio
> mi madre, cuando morabas en la cuesta del río», dice Pármeno a
> Celestina (_me_ acusativo, _te_ dativo, ambos oblicuos); «Hijo, bien
> sabes cómo tu madre _te me_ dio», dice en otra parte Celestina a
> Pármeno (_te_ acusativo, _me_ dativo); «Lo hago por amor de Dios, y
> por verte en tierra ajena, y más por aquellos huesos de quien _te me_
> encomendó» (la misma al mismo: _te_ acusativo, _me_ dativo).


*FUENTE*

Ya ves, sin el contexto se lo podría traducir de dos maneras, por lo menos esto creo yo.


----------



## Pitt

He sacado la frase aquí: http://irazu.net/gramatica_resumenes/Secuencias_de_ pronombres_atonos_nuevo.pdf

No entiendo el significado de esta frase. Quizás es posible una explicación con otras palabras.


----------



## kunvla

Aquí va el contexto:



> Te mentiría si te dijera que he pasado una buena noche, por-
> que apenas he dormido esperando la llegada del amanecer para
> volver a verte. Los maitines inaugurales te me devolvieron, re-
> galo de Dios, que cuida de los inocentes. Bajé como si me fuera
> a buscar y en cuanto entré en la capilla, que estaba iluminada
> en medio de la noche, te reconocí enseguida entre todo aquel
> rebaño de cabezas humilladas por los rezos; te acompañaba ese
> limbo que te singulariza; esplendías rodeada del luto de los há-


[El corazon Inmovil, Luciano González Egido. 1995]
Luciano González Egido (Salamanca, 1928) es un ensayista, poeta y narrador español. Su labor como novelista ha sido reconocida con el Premio de la Crítica (1995, por su novela El corazón inmóvil), el Premio de la Crítica de Castilla y León (2003, por su novela La piel del tiempo)[1] y el Premio Castilla y León de las Letras (2004, al conjunto de su carrera literaria y ensayística).
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luciano_Gonz%C3%A1lez_Egido

En la novela se trata de: *leer aquí*

Creo que ahora lo entenderás.


----------



## jordi picarol

Pitt said:


> He sacado la frase aquí: http://irazu.net/gramatica_resumenes/Secuencias_de_%20pronombres_atonos_nuevo.pdf
> 
> No entiendo el significado de esta frase. Quizás es posible una explicación con otras palabras.


*1. *m. pl. Primera de las horas canónicas, rezadas antes de amanecer.


Esta es la defenición de maitines.
Suponiendo que se trata de un lenguaje figurado,al no tener más contexto,la traducción al lenguaje ordinario sería:Volviste a mí el día de la inauguración por la mañana temprano.
En cualquier caso seguimos sin saber de qué trata la historia. 
Saludos
Jordi
PS Después de la aportación de kunvla todavía resulta más fácil


----------



## Pitt

Ahora lo entiendo. ¡Muchas gracias a todos, sobretodo a kunvla!


----------

